# BMW128I - Manually Unlocked Convertible top Cover and will not lock.



## BMW 128I - Bobby (Dec 30, 2020)

I manually unlocked my convertible top
Now it will not lock
How to I align the lock on the top Cover (Both sided) - Two people pressing and will not engage....
Pulled the 2 (pull cords) in the trunk. How to I reset the lock to lock

Putting down the top – What am I doing wrong.
Emergency Brake must be up
All windows must be down
The tray in the trunk must be down.
Pressed the brake pedal
Car runs/not running -- just hear chimes.


What am I missing.?

One other issue -- Doors are closed - Trunk is locked - The top is up or down ---

The light on the floor shift will not go out..."P"

Bobby


----------

